# Call Sweden's national number and talk to a random Swede now



## barryqwalsh (Apr 8, 2016)

The news almost reads like an _Onion_headline: Sweden, the country, has got its very own telephone number. And you can call it anytime you like to chat with a random Swede about, well, anything really. The quirky announcement is the work of the Swedish Tourist Association, which has created the number as a 250th anniversary tribute to the country's abolishment of censorship. It's an initiative designed to highlight the country's commitment to freedom of expression in a time when, according to the tourism board's CEO Magnus Ling, "many countries try to limit communication between people." But before you open the dialer on your cellphone, be aware that the call is _not_toll-free and you will be charged local and international rates.


Call Sweden's national number and talk to a random Swede now


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Apr 8, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> The news almost reads like an _Onion_headline: Sweden, the country, has got its very own telephone number. And you can call it anytime you like to chat with a random Swede about, well, anything really. The quirky announcement is the work of the Swedish Tourist Association, which has created the number as a 250th anniversary tribute to the country's abolishment of censorship. It's an initiative designed to highlight the country's commitment to freedom of expression in a time when, according to the tourism board's CEO Magnus Ling, "many countries try to limit communication between people." But before you open the dialer on your cellphone, be aware that the call is _not_toll-free and you will be charged local and international rates.
> 
> 
> Call Sweden's national number and talk to a random Swede now



*"It's an initiative designed to highlight the country's commitment to freedom of expression"
*
Yes Sweden's commitment to freedom of expression, which doesn't extend to Swede's speaking about not wanting the Muslim savages and Sub-Saharan African savages in their nation, because that sort of freedom of expression is "racist" or something


----------



## Alex. (Apr 8, 2016)

barryqwalsh said:


> The news almost reads like an _Onion_headline: Sweden, the country, has got its very own telephone number. And you can call it anytime you like to chat with a random Swede about, well, anything really. The quirky announcement is the work of the Swedish Tourist Association, which has created the number as a 250th anniversary tribute to the country's abolishment of censorship. It's an initiative designed to highlight the country's commitment to freedom of expression in a time when, according to the tourism board's CEO Magnus Ling, "many countries try to limit communication between people." But before you open the dialer on your cellphone, be aware that the call is _not_toll-free and you will be charged local and international rates.
> 
> 
> Call Sweden's national number and talk to a random Swede now





> The quirky announcement is the work of the Swedish Tourist Association, which has created the number as a 250th anniversary tribute to the country's abolishment of censorship.



Makes me want to run over right now! Not they have many problems which need fixing regarding how they deal with their Muslim problem before I will stick my neck out.

Sweden ‘buckling under Muslim immigration’


----------

